# Tadalafil now in stock!



## TwisT (Jun 20, 2012)

For all of your research needs


----------



## purchaseprotein (Jun 20, 2012)

Yo, dont forget buy 2 get 1 FREE as usual doing your job again!



TwisT said:


> For all of your research needs


----------



## TwisT (Jun 20, 2012)

purchasepeptides said:


> Yo, dont forget buy 2 get 1 FREE as usual doing your job again!



suck a goat


----------



## crackrbaby (Jun 20, 2012)

TwisT said:


> suck a goat


With a little Tadalafil he should be Fucking a goat!


----------



## TwisT (Jun 20, 2012)

crackrbaby said:


> With a little Tadalafil he should be Fucking a goat!



this is true


----------



## TwisT (Jun 21, 2012)

time to get your boner on!


----------

